# submerged plant from NE Houston



## decal (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello all,

I collected this plant in just under a foot of water near Lake Houston. The root structure reminds me of Sagittaria graminea and subulata, but it didn't appear to have any runners.

Here are a few pictures, thanks for the help.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like one of the local _Echinodorus sp._ (possibly _E. cordifolius _, creeping burhead or _E. rostratus_, erect burhead). Did you happen to see any in flower?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That looks to me exactly like that what I know as Echinodorus cordifolius from cultivation. According to efloras.org E. berteroi and E. cordifolius are the only native burhead species in the U.S. (except E. tenellus, now Helanthium tenellum, and the possibly introduced E. floridanus = E. grandiflorus). Very interesting for me seeing such a specimen from the wild.


> possibly E. cordifolius , creeping burhead or E. rostratus, erect burhead


As far as I know, E. rostratus is synonym of E. berteroi. This species has very different, transparent submerged leaves.


----------



## decal (Jul 27, 2010)

No flowers, it was a lone, fully submerged specimen surrounded by S. graminea. Thanks for the help, it is a nice addition to my native tank.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree on the Echinodorus cordifolius; it's pretty common in that area IME. I usually see the E. berteroi further up north, but that's probably more coincidence than their ability to survive in those areas.


----------

